# SOFIA | Sky Fort | 202m | 663ft | 47 fl | U/C



## JloKyM

Some exiting new projects from Sofia

*Sky Fort - 47 floors, 202m
*

Construction is scheduled to begin in the next 2 months 









Информация:

РЗП: 82 000 м²
Офиси: 40 000 м²
Търговски площи: 700 м²
Паркоместа: 600
41 надземни и 3 подземни етажа
Планиран срок за завършване: 2019г.

Интересна подробност е, че ще има панорамна площадка на върха на сградата.


----------



## 3tmk

:discoduck:

It's beautiful.

And who knows what else might be built around this future cluster


----------



## JloKyM

3tmk said:


> :discoduck:
> 
> It's beautiful.
> 
> And who knows what else might be built around this future cluster


Another 3 buildings, the first one - East Fort was already announced - 80m. The other two are part of stage 2 and they will be also above 150m


----------



## ILTarantino

It will be the first skyscraper in the Balkans, I can't believe I haven't heard of this. :banana:


----------



## JloKyM

ILTarantino said:


> It will be the first skyscraper in the Balkans, I can't believe I haven't heard of this. :banana:


This is how the whole complex (Sky City) will look like









The best thing is that the investor is very serious. He already build one of the buildings (Capital Fort 127m) and his business is doing great. Also there is a hunger for office spaces in Sofia so everything surrounding this project looks very optimistic.

Capital Fort below


----------



## KillerZavatar

Wow. That's amazing!


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

I would be good if the Ellipse Center can finally be completed. This thing has been frozen for years.


----------



## Nicko9

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> I would be good if the Ellipse Center can finally be completed. *This thing has been frozen for years*.


It was reported the project was unfrozen back in May. They will resume construction shortly (if not already).


----------



## JloKyM

It is under construction


----------



## COD

Yes, the thread should be moved, because the commence works are advancing.

I'm adding some aditional renders due to updates with one new building, part of Capital City development.



Dragger said:


>


----------



## JloKyM

Updates 



Chilio said:


> С копаенето напредват, явно идеята е да свалят по няколко метра отвсякъде, и като махнат хумусния слой, тогава ще почнат укрепването, за което някои ужасно се бяха притеснили... Захапали са досами аварийния изход на Кепитъла:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Както стана дума, броя на техниката се увеличава от час на час - бялото изглежда като някаква машина за набиване на укрепвания или пилоти, а жълтото в горния ляв ъгъл е голям кран, за който части от стрелата пристигнаха вечерта.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Броят на камионите за извозване на земни маси също расте:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ето я и стрелата и други партакеши, дето пристигнаха на смрачаване:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Nice design. Looks very futuristic.


----------



## JloKyM

momchilg said:


> Нямаше как да се пусна по-ниско и по-близо, защото бях доло при ул. Обиколна и Capital Fort щеше да застане между мен и дрона.
> 
> В пълен размер https://flic.kr/s/aHskGwy6AT


M0


----------



## Zaz965

thanks for posting :cheers:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

This is looking great. I really hope that the municipality zones this area as the one where tall buildings get built. The projects (whether UC, Com or Pro) are currently too spread out.


----------



## Iluminat

It seems like Sofia might soon have a modern skyline with some actual height, whole complex looks pretty asiatic. 
Too bad they also seem to follow _Asia minor_ in terms of planning, because it feels rather suburban and out of touch with the rest of the city, much like this turkish clusters. I don't think cheap shopping malls next to a highway really compliment skyscrapers hno:


----------



## Babylonya

This is a very huge project for Bulgaria.


----------



## JloKyM

17.11










25.11 









27.11


----------



## ВОДА

*December 6th, 2016 - Ground works*



iv4oo said:


>





>


----------



## ВОДА

* December 10th, 2016*



momchilg said:


>


----------



## Ni3lS

Nice project. Ground works are part of the preparation phase so once we'll see some concrete / a tower crane it'll be moved to the U/C section


----------



## ВОДА

Ni3lS said:


> Nice project. Ground works are part of the preparation phase so once we'll see some concrete / a tower crane it'll be moved to the U/C section


Here's the crane base. 
I'll let you know once the crane is up. 



iv4oo said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

A pic from a week ago. 



krasiwd said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

Kalata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

We have a new POV render. :cheers: 



danielradev said:


>


----------



## Octaviansson

Assuming the construction won't encounter any major hitch, this has the potential to become a new symbol for modern Sofia. 
Awesome project!


----------



## JloKyM

REAKTOR


----------



## ВОДА

Same tower crane, different POV.



krasiwd said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

Yesterday they started working on the second tower crane.
It will be all set up very soon.



levski166 said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

Some pics from today, thanks to *racata*.



racata said:


> 1/2


----------



## ВОДА

racata said:


> 2/2


:cheers:


----------



## Zaqattaq

Great name I hope the cluster turns out like those beautiful renders.


----------



## ВОДА

A pic taken yesterday.



REAKT0R said:


>


----------



## JloKyM

Pictures from today


----------



## ВОДА

*U/C* - Several taller towers in Sofia are to follow. :cheers:


----------



## ВОДА

*2/10/2017*



deutscherI said:


> От "Забелязано в София"


----------



## JloKyM




----------



## ВОДА

They will be pouring concrete all day today.



levski166 said:


>


----------



## Stelian

indeed..


ivojekov said:


> Налива се...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Пробива се...


----------



## ВОДА

Some pics from today thanks to *racata*! 



>


----------



## ВОДА

Thanks to racata



racata said:


> 1/4


----------



## ВОДА

Thanks to racata



racata said:


> 2/4


----------



## ВОДА

Thanks to racata



racata said:


> 3/4


----------



## ВОДА

Thanks to racata



racata said:


> 4/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> и едно видео за по обща представа
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## Octaviansson

Nice progress.


----------



## ВОДА

Thanks to *momchilg* 

*Part 1*



momchilg said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

Thanks to *momchilg* 

*Part 2*



momchilg said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

Thanks to *momchilg *

*Part 3*



momchilg said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

Thanks to *momchilg *

*Part 4*




momchilg said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

Thanks to my friend *kraxx*

1/2



kraxx said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

Thanks to my friend *kraxx*

2/2



kraxx said:


> Да видим кога ще започне да се променя пейзажът


----------



## ВОДА

*March 7th, 2017* - thanks to *AutoCastro*



>


----------



## Daniel98

Is it known when the whole project will be done? By the way, it looks beautiful and as a romanian I'm a bit jealous


----------



## JloKyM

Daniel98 said:


> Is it known when the whole project will be done? By the way, it looks beautiful and as a romanian I'm a bit jealous


The planned completion date for this building is the end of 2019 or the beginning of 2020. As for the whole project - it should be completed till 2024.


----------



## ВОДА

A pic taken yesterday afternoon from the 14th floor of *Capital Fort* next door.



Dragger said:


>


----------



## kraxx

So, some updates from me:














































All the pictures can be found here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1946438&page=36


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

When finalized it will be a beautiful tower.


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - March 21st, 2017*

Thanks to *racata

1/3*



>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/3*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*3/3*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - March 24th, 2017*



Dragger said:


>


----------



## Neutral!

Good for SOFIA


----------



## pammodels

this is beautiful piece of art.


----------



## ВОДА

*April 12, 2017*



Dragger said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*April 15, 2017*

*1/2*



SCHwabata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/2*



SCHwabata said:


> :cheers1:


----------



## ВОДА

*April 21, 2017

POV at night*



Dragger said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*April 22, 2017

At night*




Dragger said:


>


*During the day*



Dragger said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*April 23, 2017*




Dragger said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*35 out of 91 pilots complete.* 

*April 25th, 2017*




Dragger said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Pics from today (April 26th, 2017)*



Dragger said:


>


----------



## GrAlt

...


danielradev said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

I kinda liked this one more. 



danielradev said:


>


Plus panoramic view.



>


----------



## mlazarov

Photos and video from today (just a few hours ago)



mlazarov said:


> wikimapia






mlazarov said:


>



:cheers:


----------



## iv4oo

*11/5/17*



racata said:


>





racata said:


> 1/5


----------



## iv4oo

racata said:


> 2/5


..


----------



## iv4oo

racata said:


> 3/5


..


----------



## iv4oo

racata said:


> 4/5


..


----------



## iv4oo

racata said:


> 5/5


..


----------



## kraxx

Soon we will come above ground:


----------



## sala_oradea

Who's paying for this? I mean, it must be some government-affiliated oligarchs. 

Government abstracting money from the people, and then, hocus-pocus, the money reappearing in form of big private investments, of which the same poor people are very proud of? Sure, this is the story of many of those shady, failed states out there.

I mean, what sense would make to build skyscrapers in such shithole, economically speaking, as Bulgaria? While Bulgarians themselves are fleeing the country and soon the country will remain depleted of population.


----------



## ВОДА

sala_oradea said:


> Who's paying for this? I mean, it must be some government-affiliated oligarchs.


It's a private project of course, and it's not the only one ongoing project from the kind - neither in Sofia, nor in the rest of Bulgaria.



>


Only in Sofia there are several more projects like that. Here's some examples:

*Koza Park Sofia (4 x 55 floors) - App*
*Paradise Tower Sofia (215m) - App*
*Sky Fort (202m) - U/C*
*Sky Residence (2 x 170m) - App*
*V-Towers (305m) - App*
*Capital Fort (126m) - T/O*
*Millennium Center (121m, 32 floors) - U/C*
*Grand Kayon (118.4m) - U/C*
*JBI Tower (130m, 34 floors) - U/C*
*Galaxy Tower (112m) - App*
*iTower (108m) - App*
+a number of high-rises that are in the pipeline...

Most of those are either Approved, or U/C already.



sala_oradea said:


> I mean, what sense would make to build skyscrapers in such shithole, economically speaking, as Bulgaria?


Are you kidding us? 
Bulgaria is among the very few top runners in terms of economic growth in the EU. 
That's why Bulgaria will be most likely the next Eurozone member state.
On top of that, Bulgaria offers the lowest corporate tax, along with exceptionally knowledgeable subject matter experts...


----------



## ВОДА

Some pics from today thanks to *Dragger*.

1/2


----------



## ВОДА

2/2


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - June 13th, 2017*

Thanks to *Dragger*


----------



## ВОДА

*Jun 20, 2017*

Thanks to Dragger.


----------



## ВОДА

:cheers:



danielradev said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*September 8th, 2017*



racata said:


> https://web.facebook.com/Strukto.St...41_nUzaOZyXKDIS7DPLYYe1BsrgJcogJrj0MWKwAPrzc4


----------



## ВОДА

*September 16th, 2017*



krasiwd said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

A little update. 



krasiwd said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*December 2, 2017*



Dragger said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

...


Dragger said:


>


----------



## ericmacm

Very interesting looking development! Definitely has that modern central Asian architectural look to it, akin to what you'd find being built in Kazakhstan or Turkey.


----------



## ВОДА

Update



Dragger said:


>


----------



## JloKyM

Update from January 4th


----------



## Stelian

February 9th


SCHwabata said:


> :cheers:


..


----------



## ВОДА

*March 11th, 2018*

1/2



PEOGEO said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

2/2



PEOGEO said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Video*



chevyvolt said:


> https://youtu.be/nhcspT8GB1g


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - March 13th, 2018*



chevyvolt said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - August 14th, 2018

1/3*



oscillation said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/3*



oscillation said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*3/3*



oscillation said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - August 28th, 2018

1/4*



oscillation said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/4*



oscillation said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*3/4*



oscillation said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*4/4*



oscillation said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - September 3rd, 2018*



REAKT0R said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - September 10th, 2018*



iv4oo said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - September 11th, 2018

1/3*



oscillation said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/3
*


oscillation said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*3/3*



oscillation said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - September 13th, 2018

1/3*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/3*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*3/3*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - September 28th, 2018*



REAKT0R said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*POV render*



iv4oo said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - October 10th, 2018*



f9 said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

..


SCHwabata said:


> :cheers1:


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - October 15th, 2018*



REAKT0R said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - June 15th, 2019*



danielradev said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - June 16th, 2019*



Dragger said:


>


----------



## Infam0uS




----------



## kraxx

Some updates from my side:


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - July 17th, 2019*



Dragger said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - July 22nd, 2019*

Level 14 U/C



iv4oo said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - July 22nd, 2019

1/3*



Dragger said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/3*



Dragger said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*3/3*



Dragger said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - July 25th, 2019*



AutoCastro said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - July 29th, 2019*



racata said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211878439475286&set=gm.486917918733259&type=3&theater


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - August 2nd, 2019*



Dragger said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - August 5th, 2019*



Dragger said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - August 10th, 2019 (8:00 am on Saturday)*



Dragger said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - August 13th, 2019 (this morning)*



Dragger said:


>


----------



## kraxx

Quick update:


----------



## BE0GRAD

The project is obviously not bad but it is always sad to see such bland and unoriginal architecture. Looks like copy-paste.


----------



## ok2

del


----------



## ВОДА

Pictures taken on *August 26th, 2019*.

This is how the project will look like.



kraxx said:


>


As seen from the suburbia.



kraxx said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - September 11th, 2019*



iv4oo said:


>


----------

